# NH BR7060 round baler gate opening problem



## tim5 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'm new to posting on haytalk. I've benefited from reading other posts over last several years.

I just bought a NH BR7060 net wrap baler with 13000 bales on it from a dealer. My previous baler was a JD430. I had a JD2950 (90hp) on the 7060 and it would not open the gate very well, extremely slow. Gate would open out about 2ft then every so slowly continue to open. Checked hydraulic pressure on 2950 & it was about 2100PSI upped it to 2350PSI. (Manual says max setting is 2300PSI) Now gate will go up in about 20 seconds. So still not fast enough ERROR message displays on bale command. I put on a NH TC55DA tractor. It has 55hp and hydraulic pressure is 2600PSI. The gate goes up and down in 15 seconds. My question is about opening the gate to release the bale. Should the gate go up and down in 7 seconds on my JD2950 tractor as I see the gate does on so many YouTube baler videos? Could there be a problem with the hydraulic lines, cylinders, gate lock valve on the baler or is it the tractor's system? I put new hydraulic tips on the hoses. Dealer says its all about hydraulic pressure to get the gate open. How much pressure do I need to get the gate to open and close in 7 seconds? Baler manual says 1600-3000PSI and flow rate of 8gpm. I did not have the dealer open the baler gate when I looked at the baler, so I don't know how fast it was opening before I bought it.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

You may have answered your own question. The NH tractor opened it faster then the JD, that would tell me it's not in the baler.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Its not the pressure so much as the flow that opens the door quickly. Check if you have flow controls on the tractor that are not full open. Also be aware that there is a one way check valve on the baler that limits the closing speed of the door regardless of the tractor hydraulic capacity.

Cycle times may be faster when baling because of the pressure of the bale wanting to open the gate once the latches pop, and the hydraulic oil warming up. I see a noticeable increase in door opening speed as the hydraulic oil warms when I start baling in cold weather (below 40*F or so).


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

One thing which will cause the tailgate to open slowly without a bale in the chamber is the setting of the density pressure. The higher the density pressure the more flow and pressure is required from the tractor to overcome the added load. If the tractor is border line in either category, the tailgate will be slow. Back off on the density pressure and see if that increases the speed. A bale in the chamber will help the speed of the tailgate opening since the bale is pushing against the tailgate but also because the density cylinder is already extended. I would not loose any sleep over this. I have heard of tractors that would not even open the gate with an empty bale chamber but would preform alright in the field.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Tim

Welcome to HayTalk

I agree gate speed has as much to do flow(GPM) as pressure.

I'll 2nd is flow control valve arm(parts key 27) on scv set at the maximum(rabbit)? If you have a cab tractor arm is un-conveniently hidden under cab floorboard and in front of rear axle housing

How long since hyd filter was changed & sump screen(parts key 15) checked/cleaned?

An internal leak in either the hyd pto,hyd hi-lo or rockshaft(3 pt) valves could cause slower flow.

Does tractor have a FEL and if so what type hyd valve controls the FEL?

Simple test is with engine running at operating temp,3 pt raised look in hyd filler hole on the rear for spraying oil.


----------



## tim5 (Apr 12, 2015)

thanks for the helpful responses.

the JD2950 is MFWD with an open station with FEL & bale hugger. Used daily for placing round bales in feeders. Also use this tractor with 3pt Ag-Wrap single bale wrapper to make baleage hay. Wrapped over 1000 bales in 2014 no problems using hydraulics for turning the wrapper. The scv flow control valves are on fast. Played with that valve setting. filters haven't been changed in awhile. the bale density gauge goes up to 2000 PSI when I open and close the gate. the FEL is plumbed into the hydraulic system. It does not use the rear remotes.

I guess I'll just have to try it in the field and see what happens with a bale in the chamber.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Try opening tailgate with hyd hi-lo in both speeds and with the pto on & off. If FEL valve has quick disconnect try opening tailgate with one of them QD's for FEL disconnected from tractor.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to haytalk Tim.....very helpful responses indeed, let us know how it works in the field....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

"the bale density gauge goes up to 2000 PSI when I open and close the gate"

2000 psi is a pretty high setting. Try mike10's suggestion of dropping the density pressure way down and see what happens. You might also try reversing the hoses on the tractor outlet just to see if anything is different. Closed center hydraulic systems do some strange things sometimes.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

Our 740A is left at 2150psi or around there for balage. I want to say the manual says to set it even higher than that.
I'd be interested to see what the pressure in the return line is when you open the tailgate. It may be a far fetched idea but I wonder if your remotes just aren't moving enough fluid back around when you are opening the tailgate. I know a lot of the old guys around here used to put 0 pressure couplers on the transmission housings of those 40 and 50 series JDs when they have hyd reset plows or something like that. We had to put a free flow valve on our 5083e at work to run the McHale wrapper because it would move too much fluid for the return remote to handle, we plumbed a 0 pressure fitting and no more issue. I'm not positive if that would work on a tailgate hose but I don't see why it wouldn't. It's pretty easy on those tractors to put a hyd dump valve in, looking at the back of the tractor there should be a bolt near the hydraulic fill cap (another place you could put one) that is just a plug and goes directly to the transmission, you should be able to thread a female coupler into that hole.

I was just thinking it probably has more to do with the open center NH hydraulics and the closed center JD hydraulics than the actual psi in the feed line.

I could be wrong, but it's a fairly pain free attempt, and if it doesn't solve the issue you didn't change anything that cost a whole lot.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Either tractor "should" open the baler just fine. When I first bought my BR740A I was running it with my 1964 Oliver 1600, I had changed the pump on it to a higher output but I still think it was only 11gpm at the pump, big difference in opening times between empty and a full bale ready to dump.


----------



## tim5 (Apr 12, 2015)

I did my first baling with the BR7060 crop cutter in rye for baleage. The baler gate worked fine with the hydraulics from the JD 2950. Not sure why it wasn't working properly when I first got it and tried opening the gate. I didn't make any changes. Maybe warmer weather and a bale in the chamber does help to get the gate to go up better. Anyway glad it is working and enjoyed using the 7060 with a wide pickup. Big improvement over the JD 430 baler I had been using. Looking forward to more baling.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

tim5 said:


> I did my first baling with the BR7060 crop cutter in rye for baleage. The baler gate worked fine with the hydraulics from the JD 2950. Not sure why it wasn't working properly when I first got it and tried opening the gate. I didn't make any changes. Maybe warmer weather and a bale in the chamber does help to get the gate to go up better. Anyway glad it is working and enjoyed using the 7060 with a wide pickup. Big improvement over the JD 430 baler I had been using. Looking forward to more baling.


If you want the answer retrace this topic .. there is a post there about the the pressure value on the baler restricting the flow to the tailgate when the baler is empty.. glad it works well for you


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

To clarify how the hydraulic systems works on this baler. I know on some brands the density system and tailgate system are run through the tractor hydraulics. The density system on this baler is a self contained system and to be technically accurate it does not restrict the flow to the tailgate cylinders, however, the tractor hydraulic system must overcome the restriction in the bale density system in order to open the endgate. As you bale, the bale is forcing the density cylinder(s) to extend so when you open the endgate to eject the bale the density cylinder(s) are already extended and the tractor no longer has to overcome the restriction in the density system and the tailgate opens faster along with the bale pushing the gate open.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Welcome to HT Tim!

I hope you enjoy your 7060, I picked one up last year, and it's been a joy.


----------

